# Ship date for 8/21 purchases?



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys, just askin about your ship dates for 8/21 purchases. please list, once again, the first 4 digits of your web order number (4422xxx) and tell us when you ordered and what time you got the email notification for shipped status. thanks!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Aug 22, 2011)

43934xx
shipped and received 10/3
3x16gb tps


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

**Update 10/9**
Just got notification that my Touchpad shipped.

I ordered on the 21st and I just got an e-mail today saying my TP will ship out in the next 2 weeks...


----------



## Shandy (Oct 8, 2011)

Bought my 32gb Touchpad on the morning of 8/21. Order #4409xxx

Got the two week email yesterday, hope it ships soon.


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Shandy said:


> Bought my 32gb Touchpad on the morning of 8/21. Order #4409xxx
> 
> Got the two week email yesterday, hope it ships soon.


Hey Shandy, I also ordered on 8/21, and my order number is 4415xxx. So, it should be a safe estimate that I'll get mine next week?


----------



## Shandy (Oct 8, 2011)

david said:


> Hey Shandy, I also ordered on 8/21, and my order number is 4415xxx. So, it should be a safe estimate that I'll get mine next week?


Dunno, I hope so. I haven't gotten any shipping confirmation yet so I am hoping the two weeks is more a metaphorical thing than a literal one.


----------



## pahealton (Aug 24, 2011)

My order is #4414*** and when I looked at the website to check the order it says it should ship Friday and will be here Monday. Took Monday off so I hope the site is correct. This is the site I use to check https://h20497.www2.hp.com/os/public.tcl


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

pahealton said:


> My order is #4414*** and when I looked at the website to check the order it says it should ship Friday and will be here Monday. Took Monday off so I hope the site is correct. This is the site I use to check https://h20497.www2.hp.com/os/public.tcl


That website has been confirmed by HP and this forum as inaccurate.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

ordered my on the 21st from HP and got it on the 3rd

ordered second one on the 22nd, and just got an email stating it will be shipped in the next 2 weeks


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

my order numbr is 0305 and all i have gotten is a charge complete email no should be shipped in 2weeks or nothing and i ordered on the 21st


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I finally called today (first time) to check on my order. I ordered about Noon on the 21st.

I never got an email outside of my order confirmation.

The CR woman said they had some issues with mass emails, but orders made in time will be shipped and shipping emails will be sent.


----------

